# The HOLE in the wall



## gigawat (Apr 4, 2012)

Good Morning!

I am very excited to say that I pulled the trigger on the Man Cave addition. The plan is to have definitely one, maybe two HOLES in the new garage wall to allow my trains to run from the INSIDE storage yard into the OUTSIDE raised garden.

I am sure putting a hole in the wall to allow trains to pass from "inside" to "outside" has been done several times. The most important question that I have is... How did you guys finish / trim the hole? How did you guys seal the hole? Did you make a plate that goes on the outside and the inside? I don't want to leave the hole open so that critters can come in and out... My thoughts were to make it look like a tunnel opening by using those pre-made tunnel portals. Then, I would need to have a way to close it all up when I am done... Maybe put some aluminum channels on each side and slide a metal plate down to a piece of rubber foam that would sit between the track and the metal plate? Also, how big of an opening should I have? I have an Accucraft K36 Live Steam, which is pretty large. I only want to have one main track that exits the garage. If I put two holes in against the same wall, I could have the train go and come back... which might make things a little easier. One more thing... the walls down here in Florida are made with cement block or CBX. If I remove one block, will that be enough?








I would love to see some pictures of the way you guys do it!

Also, I am very curious as to how you guys make the transition? Did you guys just put the yard table right up to the wall and build the garden right up to the house? Or do you have a section of bridge that leads from the table to the wall to the raised garden?

I will attached a pdf of the floor plan and what I think will be the garden area. I would love to see some of your layout ideas!!! I really want to have a water fall and river and little pond so that I can have bridges. My goal is to keep it all level for my live steam and possibly have a second line that has some grades for my electrics. My first priority is the Live Steam. I have a Ruby and a K-36.


----------



## cape cod Todd (Jan 3, 2008)

Howdy 
I like the plan. I think if you have a line in and a line out that would eliminate having to back a train in or out but by having a run through yard it will limit the amount of storage space for cars plus add to the cost of build with double the switches needed. You could always just have a couple of run through sidings then the others could be dead ends. 
I think you will need to cut out more then one block. Isn't a standard block about 8 inches high. Add a rail head to that and you will only have about 7.5 inches to get a train through. That's a pretty tight fit. 
I have seen photos of lift out pieces leading to holes in walls but if you don't need to get around that way why make it harder than it needs to be just run track right up to your hole. As for finishing a tunnel portal would be a nice touch My RR goes under a addition on my house and I used tunnel portals to dress it up and for security making it so you can slide a piece of metal to cover the hole up should keep the critters out. 
Happy RRing


----------



## HampshireCountyNarrowGage (Apr 4, 2012)

Hello, 

I haven't started building my railroad yet, but plans are for the inside of the garage portion will be the beginning of the railroad and on the outside where the track exist the garage I am going to build a covered bridge that will span from the garage to the beginning of the outside benchwork. The bridge will be removable and a plug will be made to cover the opening in the wall when not being used. Haven't figured out how I will address the exit from the inside yet. 

Chester Louis SA #64 
Hampshire County Narrow Gauge


----------



## Dick Friedman (Aug 19, 2008)

I built my inside yard at about 15 inches above the floor of the man-cave. I cut the (single) hole to the outside and put a tunnel entrance there. The sides of the tunnel are flush, but there is a deep groove in the top lintel, and a shallower groove in the bottom plate. A door slightly taller than the top to bottom height (with grooves cut for the rail) slides up into the deeper groove 'til it clears the bottom plate, then drops into the bottom plate groove. 

I've cut a piece of styrofoam to the inside size of the opening, and just stuff it into the opening to keep air from moving back and forth. It's probably not necessary in our Northern California climate, but sicne the entire train shed is insulated, I saw no reason to leave the door area empty. 

Since I've had no luck posting pix to these messages, I can try to put them on this website and point you to them.


----------



## gigawat (Apr 4, 2012)

Thank you! You are absolutely correct. If I have two holes... I will end up with more switches... less storage space. Maybe one hole is all I need, and just back them in when I am done.

Thanks!


----------



## gigawat (Apr 4, 2012)

I would love to see pictures! Sounds like exactly what I want to do. I am thinking about going much higher up though... The height of a standard table. Or maybe just a little bit lower than that. 

Thanks!


----------



## Ron Senek (Jan 2, 2008)

This is how I built storage tracks without using switches. Use flex track fastened at door entrance and part way down track then adjust storage tracks to fit when it swings to track and fasten it down. When using track I use rail jointers and slide them on to hold track in place. Simple


----------



## Dan Pierce (Jan 2, 2008)

The Aristocraft portal is nice, but small. The larger engines will not go through it without hitting. 
If all you have is 1/29 or 1/32, then no problem.


----------



## Henson (Jan 2, 2008)

I have a 12 X 20 storage building for my trains and I use doggie doors at each end with flex track like Ron but since I'm battery power I use wood strips for storage rails and the main line running through the building. The wood strips save $$ for outside track.


----------



## gigawat (Apr 4, 2012)

Wow! That is a good idea! I got lucky in an ebay auction... so I have some switches... but if I run out! This is not a bad way to go for the storage!
Thanks!


----------



## gigawat (Apr 4, 2012)

Thanks for letting me know... I have 1:20.3 and a Live Steam K-36... so I need to be careful about size! I would rather have too big... than too small! 

Thanks!


----------



## gigawat (Apr 4, 2012)

That is another great idea!!! I have a lot of electrics that are not battery (yet???)... Awesome! Thank you!


----------



## Bob in Kalamazoo (Apr 2, 2009)

Outside of porch with door open 



Inside of porch with sliding door open

Bob


----------



## D-n-H - Kirkville Branch (Jan 14, 2008)

if you have electric powered engines only the length of track for the engine needs to be metal, if the rest is storage for cars then it can be either wood (cheapest) plastic (from scientific and they made a wide radius turn out) of the Blockman tin plated metal track. 

No use in wasting good metal track in a indoor storage shed if a engine isn't going to run on it. 

with the size of that yard you could also think about a "timesaver" yard for rainy/bad weather days when you have the urge to run but not outside


----------



## Dan Pierce (Jan 2, 2008)

Train-Li had plastic rail and you can order it in 18 foot lengths, ships coiled up in a pizza style box. Marketed as display track, can be used for indoor storage on sidings. 

Great stuff as 18 feet without a rail joint is awesome. 

PS, the plastic ties in concrete US style have clamps in the ties, just add your own screws.


----------



## gigawat (Apr 4, 2012)

Those pictures look great! You must have a lot of fun with this setup! I can't wait to have my own soon!


----------



## gigawat (Apr 4, 2012)

I never really thought about the plastic / wood rails for storage... that is a great idea! Thanks!


----------



## gigawat (Apr 4, 2012)

Thanks again for the info! I will definitely look into the plastic rails.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

How many watts is that Mini speedometer? Sure looks like the one in my old Mini Cooper.... 

Greg


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

wood saves lots of $$$ 

Heres a better photo


----------



## Dan Pierce (Jan 2, 2008)

Almost forgot to mention, storing a lit passenger train on plastic track would shut off track powered lights!!


----------



## gigawat (Apr 4, 2012)

I understand... I think I will end up using real LGB track for my storage because I recently won an auction that had tons of the short 1foot track... So I think I am in good shape for that!

Thanks again!


----------



## gigawat (Apr 4, 2012)

Actually that is my rebuilt speedo for my 1967 Beetle. I recently did a complete restoration... if you are interested... here is a link to the photo album: https://picasaweb.google.com/105638...&authkey=Gv1sRgCNjz8Z-Jw9v8Cg&feat=directlink

This is the small album. The real album has over a thousand pictures!


----------



## rdamurphy (Jan 3, 2008)

I couldn't find a picture of it closed, but this tunnel portal: 

http://www.trainboard.com/grapevine/attachment.php?attachmentid=27944 

Has a roll down door, with a large UP logo on it when it's closed. 

Robert


----------



## gigawat (Apr 4, 2012)

Wow! That is really cool! What a nice way to "CLOSE" the door! Thanks!


----------

